# Looking For Rotational Assignments



## SPGMED (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys and gals. I am looking to see if anyone has some suggested companies that offer rotational assignments (x amount of weeks on, x amount of weeks off). Ideally, I would like to work for a company that pays for travel to and from assignments. My significant other is looking at work in Europe. It will be challenging to find a job there as an American trained paramedic, so I am just trying to see what options exist out there. If anyone has suggestions either post or PM me. Thanks!


----------

